# Flower & Plant Pictures.



## Redtenchu

I purchased some flowers on clearance last year, just to add a little color to my landscaping. I didn't realize at the time how much I would like to have the color in my landscaping. I still don't know much about the plants I have, but enjoy them all the same. Here is a picture of my first bloom.


----------



## Redtenchu

Not even sure what these are, but I'm enjoying the contrasting color.


----------



## Brodgers88

Those are really nice Red! That second one kind of looks like some kind of tiger lily but I'm not sure lol. Heres one of my elephant ear.


----------



## Redtenchu

My mom always had elephant ears in her flower bed, they are great! Yours look awesome!


----------



## Brodgers88

Thanks! Yes they are really awesome plants, I love them. I have three pots in all and none planted in the ground so I can store them in my garage during winter. So far this year they haven't bloomed but I'm still hoping they will. Last year that one in the picture had so many. Mine don't always bloom.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Brodgers88

Awesome plants Red! Just wanted to update my elephant ear plant. It started flowering about a week ago. They look pretty cool and have a nice aroma!


----------



## Budstl

Daylilies


----------



## Redtenchu

wow, you have a lot of blooms on that Budstl!


----------



## Budstl

Thanks red. I planted it last year. It has really taken off vs some of the others.


----------



## Redtenchu

Tiger Lillies! These are cool looking!


----------



## wardconnor

Wow those tiger lilies are cool


----------



## Sidney

Me and the kids are scared to death of bees. So flowers won't work in my yard. lol


----------



## chrismar

Sidney said:


> Me and the kids are scared to death of bees. So flowers won't work in my yard. lol


Scared of bees or scared of stinging insects? I had a major, major phobia of stinging insects (bees, wasps, hornets, etc) until last year. I discovered (after 37 years of life) that outside of wasps and hornets most of the actual "bees" couldn't give two sh*ts about me. Just a few weeks ago I was weeding my mulch beds and for most of that time I was within 6 inches of hoards of bumble and honey bees. I didn't get stung, or much less dive bombed, even once. They were much more interested in getting all the pollen and nectar from the flowers. Two years ago I wouldn't have even bothered weeding those beds if those bees had been present.

Now, put me in a room with a wasp or hornet and I'm screaming like a banshee and/or cursing like a pirate.


----------



## Hayward G

Redtenchu said:


> I purchased some flowers on clearance last year, just to add a little color to my landscaping. I didn't realize at the time how much I would like to have the color in my landscaping. I still don't know much about the plants I have, but enjoy them all the same. Here is a picture of my first bloom.


This is some kick A edging you got there. How do you keep it sharp?


----------



## Redtenchu

Hayward G said:


> This is some kick A edging you got there. How do you keep it sharp?


Thanks, there is a 2 inch drop at the edge that stays full of mulch to help prevent encroachment. Every week or two I'll set my edger blade as deep as it'll go and give it a cleanup. Then I blow or broom the mulch back into place.


----------



## Hayward G

Redtenchu said:


> Hayward G said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is some kick A edging you got there. How do you keep it sharp?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, there is a 2 inch drop at the edge that stays full of mulch to help prevent encroachment. Every week or two I'll set my edger blade as deep as it'll go and give it a cleanup. Then I blow or broom the mulch back into place.
Click to expand...

Ok so you have a edger? what type? thanks


----------



## Redtenchu

It's a Stihl edger attachment for the KOMBI system. I use a standard edging blade.

 KOMBI Power Head

KOMBI Edger


----------



## Iriasj2009

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Redtenchu

Volunteer flower in my cobble stone patio area.










A couple healthy Herbs that my wife planted.


----------



## Redtenchu

Caster Bean Plant. A friend gave me the seed, when it germinated, I almost pulled it thinking it was a weed.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ah, the castor bean plant, the source of both castor oil and ricin! Having a ricin factory hiding in plain sight is kinda cool.


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> Ah, the castor bean plant, the source of both castor oil and ricin! Having a ricin factory hiding in plain sight is kinda cool.


I prefer to live on the edge.


----------

